# Sabena Air Crash Site.



## SKIN052 (May 13, 2012)

This Belgian DC-4 went down outside of Gander back in 1946. 26 souls lost and buried on site, 18 survivors. This area even to this day is very hard to access, I could only imagine what they went through trying to get the survivors out of here. Apparently this was the first time a helicopter was ever used as a rescue vehicle. We turned this into a 200km ATV trip and still had to walk 2.5 km to the site, weather was horrible but we made it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 13, 2012)

Very cool...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScotO (May 13, 2012)

Hallowed ground for sure.  I'm sure it was a sombering moment, even though you had no connection to those lost souls from so long ago.  Thanks for sharing......


----------



## SKIN052 (May 13, 2012)

Yes the site was somewhat eerie to be honest. I was also very impressed with my 11 year old daughter. Very hard walk up a creek bed, you can see by the stains on her elbow that she feel, hard, got up shook it off and carried on. Trooper Here is a photo of the monument on site.


----------



## webbie (May 14, 2012)

Cool pics!

Here is a local crash site up on Mt. Tom. All lost. People find little parts of the plane and deposit them next to the memorial.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 14, 2012)

As a geocacher I have been to a few crash sites here in Maine.

Here is a F-101B Voodoo Interceptor that crashed near Ellsworth in 1961.

Photos are not my own, but are taken from the geocaching.com site.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 14, 2012)

B-52 crash from January 24, 1963 on Elephant Mountain in Greenville. The bomber crashed when a vertical stabilizer broke. Seven died. The pilot survived with a broken foot and the navigator is one of the few, if any, men or women who have survived being ejected and landing without a parachute as the parachute failed to open and he landed in his ejection seat in 5 feet of snow. Both survivors spent the night on the mountain in temps that were at -30 degrees F before being rescued the next day. You can ride an ATV, snowmobile or drive your car fairly close to the crash site now . . . but this was not the case back in 1963.

Again, pics are not my own, but are from the geocaching site.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2012)

Wow- that's an adventure just visiting the site.


----------



## SKIN052 (May 14, 2012)

Great pics guys, happy to see other have interest in this stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 23, 2012)

A recent update . . .

It seems as though an ejection seat from the bomber crash was found not too long ago . . . surprising when you realize how many years have passed since that crash and no one else has found it before now.

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/...s-ejection-seat-to-b-52-that-crashed-in-1963/


----------

